# Christmas Beading anyone?



## beadangel (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's some free online tutorial if anyone's planning to make some Christmas beadwork.








Christmas Beaded Angel








3D Beaded Snowflake








Crystal Snowflake








Beaded Snowflake Ornament








Beaded Snowflake








Crystal star snowflake








Beaded Santa Claus








Beaded Santa Elf Star

Continue on next reply.

Happy Christmas Beading!


----------



## beadangel (Nov 16, 2005)

3D Santa Claus Charm








Beaded Christmas Wreath








Beaded Christmas Tree








Crystal Christmas Tree








Beaded Snowman








Beaded Gift Box








Beaded Reindeer

Happy Beading Continues....


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice, I made several angels a few years ago using big safety pins for the "skirt". Found a pic somewhere and studied it until I figured out the order of assembly. Bottom to top worked for me. I enjoy crafting with beads, have to be "in the mood" before I get all my stuff out on the table.

The angels seemed like they should have something in their hands so I bought the smallest white birds (doves) in a little pack from HL. Were still too big. If I find some small harps, they might work better, idk.


----------

